# Katy CCA Meeting (3-16) and Banquet Planning



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Our next monthly meeting will be next Wednesday, March 16th at 7:00 PM at Fuddruckers next to Katy Mills Mall. We will focus on finalizing banquet planning and organizing a fishing outing.

By now most of you should have received the mailout from the CCA office with banquet details. I don't know if all of them were on blue paper but I suspect that to be the case. Nevertheless, blue paper or not, our banquet date is fast approaching and I encourage each of you to contact me for tickets. The earlier we can get an estimate of how many people will be attending, the easier it is to plan for. I would also like to encourage each of you to consider getting a number of friends and/or neighbors together and purchasing a reserved table. Reserved seating, better table location, table service, and goodies will all make for a fun evening.

Dinner will be catered by Outback Steakhouse and will feature grilled sirloin steak and grilled chicken breast with sides. Reserved sponsor tables for eight are again available and these book early so make your plans to get your group together for a great time. Reserved tables feature preferred reserved seating with table service along with special goodies for your guests. Reserved tables for eight are $400 each and general admission tickets are $40. All tickets include membership as well. Kids tickets are available at the door only and are $10. Program advertising is also available with a business card placement for $100, a half page ad for $300 and a full page for $500. If you are interested in advertising, please contact me as soon as possible so that we can accommodate your needs.

Our big raffle package is better than ever. It consists of a Texas Saltwater Slam Six-Pack of guided fishing trips ranging from Galveston to Baffin Bay! Tickets are $10 each or 13 for $100. The winner takes all six trips and does not need to be present to win.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Please check the Katy Chapter page on the CCA website frequently for updates on the banquet, raffle and door prizes that will be available, and for any other information regarding your Katy CCA Chapter. We look forward to this year's event being the best ever!

For those of you who are new to CCA and/or our chapter, give me call or e-mail me; I would really like to hear from you.

The Katy Chapter meets the third Wednesday of the month from January to October. If you are a CCA member living in the Katy area or would like to become a member, would like to become more involved or have any questions please feel free to call or e-mail me and I will be happy to help.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

PS
The banquet is April 7th.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I dropped off my check today at Kinja's office. Man, they sure work hard over there. Please deposit it while I still have money...

Drew


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

*Andy*

Sorry I missed you, I was at a appreciation luncheon for one of my team members. Thanks-I'll mail you the tickets-Tom


----------

